# LED lights/glass reflection issues...



## viv_erin (Dec 4, 2015)

Blah. i'm puzzled here. . . Got my LED (junglehobbies advanced LED) all programmed and hung up (its maybe 3inches or less above the tank, I tried to place it roughly as high as the mounting brackets would have placed it) but the reflection of the lights on the glass is concerning (because I kids) and it makes it so looking at the tank is basically like looking directly at the lights due to them reflecting off the glass. 

What can I do to help this? It seems that I'm "losing" a lot of light from the glare - when I take the glass tank top off (an aquafin hinged top that needs replaced anyway) so much more light pours down on the viv, vs lighting up my whole room.

Any help so appreciated


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe trying tilting the light a little bit toward the back by raising the back side of the bracket? You could also put a little lip of foil over the front gap of the light that blocks the part that shines straight into your eyes. Just be careful that the light still has plenty of air circulation around it.

Mark


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Another recent thread on here shows someone experimenting with fluorescent light diffuser's. Maybe you could cut one and put it on top of the vivarium.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Here it is: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/263234-215-gal-folius-viv.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

This is something high end aquarium people just seem to live with/get used to but I to find it annoying to see so much of the light. I want just the tank lit not the whole back wall, and to be semi blinded when I walk past my aquarium or vivarium...

One easy way is just get some thin plywood, foam, whatever is handy and make a wall that runs along the front top and/or back of tank to block the visible light. You can do the sides too, and basically have yourself a half assed hood. If you use something light like foam, you can stick a strip of magnetic tap to the top of tank rim/lid and the foam and just attach your magnetic wall, and easily remove it when you need to open tank or get to something.

This half assed hood (if you take the idea that far) doesn't even necessarily have to go over or enclose the actual light fixture it just needs to be to the edges of the fixture. That should allow you to use something like foam with less fear of fire, and without worry of melting it due to the whole light being enclosed and hot. The light fixture would still be able to radiate its heat from the top of the fixture as usual.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Consider making some DIY reflectors to cover the visible top glass (both sides) from the edge of the light to the edge of the top glass. That cuts wasted light reflection and spill and directs it back into the viv.

I run lights close to the glass (inverse square law) and have less of a problem - but I do use simple spill reflectors.


----------



## viv_erin (Dec 4, 2015)

Alan Zimmerman said:


> Consider making some DIY reflectors to cover the visible top glass (both sides) from the edge of the light to the edge of the top glass. That cuts wasted light reflection and spill and directs it back into the viv.
> 
> I run lights close to the glass (inverse square law) and have less of a problem - but I do use simple spill reflectors.


Alan- I would totally run this closer to the glass since I'm really at the bottom of the temp zone- 71-73ish, but I am using a hinged glass aquarium top that has a rubbery strip down the hinge part, and it immediately started smoking when I set the light down on it while working... it seems totally fine 3 inches away, but pressed against it was no bueno  I may make a custom plain glass top just for this reason.


----------

